

Red Hat to join S&P 500 - jacquesm
http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/1612209.html

======
nailer
I'm surprised this didn't happen earlier. In corporate land, there have been
two server OSs for the last five years: Windows Server and Red Hat Enterprise
Linux. Sure there might be the old HPUX or Sun box waiting to be retired, but
it's not going to be replaced with something else. SLES often only exists as a
bargaining tool with Red Hat support.

~~~
jacquesm
It's a pretty solid reminder to all those that claim there is no money to be
made in open source and that it is somehow 'communist' to be doing so.

